# Cocobolo Hand Plane



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Every wood project starts with a piece of wood. This gorgeous little stick of Cocobolo is going to the the DT'd sole, iron wedge and tote for a hand plane... 

Stay tuned, hopefully it'll be done before Kenbo's boat! Hahaha...

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

beutiful piece of wood.

Bear with me, I'm in mental overload today. What's a DT?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> beutiful piece of wood.
> 
> Bear with me, I'm in mental overload today. What's a DT?


Dove tailed! I may just end up doing a dental joint though... Cause no power tools allowed on this!

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

...it's moving along just fine! Ripping a flat 3/4 sole out of that Cocobolo with a hand saw is going to be SOO MUCH FUN! 

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

OOOH! I understand now. Got hit in the head the other day, still a little fuzzy...

That looks like a great plane! Just think, in a hundred years, someone will be posting a pic of the plane they picked up.

What fun to make your own. Can't wait to see some shavings from it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx brink... I got the sole ripped... Done for today, got to work on paying stuff, lol.

~tom


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry Tom, I missed this one for some reason. (been a little out of sorts lately) The plane looks great and although you tried, I finished the boat first. :laughing: I've always loved this wood. Cant wait to see the finished product. Thanks for bringing this one to my attention. I almost missed out.
ken


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Thisss is soooo cooooool man, I can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx guys. Kenbo I had never really done much with coco and all previous was with power tools... CRAP that wood is hard! Very pleasant aroma though! Smells like incense with you cross cut it... Has a naturally waxy finish to it when planed too. Chiseling may be a challenge, we'll see!

Any suggestions on a finish is definitely welcome!

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I should probably point out Tom, that seeing that you have never worked with cocobolo before, the dust from this species is considered to be high on the list of toxic woods. You seem to be a safety conscience kinda guy, but I have to say, do yourself a favour and wear a dust mask while sanding this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I should probably point out Tom, that seeing that you have never worked with cocobolo before, the dust from this species is considered to be high on the list of toxic woods. You seem to be a safety conscience kinda guy, but I have to say, do yourself a favour and wear a dust mask while sanding this one. :thumbsup:


Thx for the heads up... I did notice my face was mighty itchy! lol.

~tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I Love cocobolo. It will turn a very dark brown though, if not treated with some sort of UV protectant. It works great, smells great, looks great, but Ken is right, kinda rough on people with allergies and you should definitely wear a mask while working it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

frankp said:


> I Love cocobolo. It will turn a very dark brown though, if not treated with some sort of UV protectant. It works great, smells great, looks great, but Ken is right, kinda rough on people with allergies and you should definitely wear a mask while working it.


Roger on the mask, for sanding anyway. As for the color, it already is very dark brown...? Much darker than most walnut I've seen in fact!

I'll get back to it for a lil while tomr, but I have a cab job in the shop right now  I hate cabs...

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Did a bit more this morn...

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd much rather be working on the plane 

~tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Roger on the mask, for sanding anyway. As for the color, it already is very dark brown...? Much darker than most walnut I've seen in fact!
> 
> I'll get back to it for a lil while tomr, but I have a cab job in the shop right now  I hate cabs...
> 
> ~tom


No, I mean all those nice buttery colored grain lines will essentially disappear! I'll try to put pics up of my "baby-tele" now versus when first built and you can see the difference I mean. If you want that buttery grain to show up you're going to have to protect it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

frankp said:


> No, I mean all those nice buttery colored grain lines will essentially disappear! I'll try to put pics up of my "baby-tele" now versus when first built and you can see the difference I mean. If you want that buttery grain to show up you're going to have to protect it.


Gotcha... Suggestions?

~tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

The only suggestion I know of is some sort of UV protectent spar varnish or something like that.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx, soon as I get these outa the shop I'll be back to it...

~tom


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see how the planes coming tom. I'm actually looking forward to starting one, right after I finish someone's bowl ;]


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm with Brink. What's the story here Tom? I'm waiting on this one too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol, I already lost the race with Kenbo! What's the point? Lol

But really, too much paying stuff in the shop right now... I'm a poor firefighter, remember? lol 

I messed up though, I rounded the nose of the plane before cutting the DT... not sure how I'm gonna index the passes on it... 

As for the picture, hmmmm.... What's it gonna be? lol

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

firemedic said:


> As for the picture, hmmmm.... What's it gonna be? lol
> 
> ~tom


 
Arched trim? :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Arched trim? :smile:


Well, arched (curved) yet, but not trim... An apron....

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Well, arched (curved) yet, but not trim... An apron....
> 
> ~tom


You have to build your own?.... doesn't your wife let you borrow hers? :shifty:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> You have to build your own?.... doesn't your wife let you borrow hers? :shifty:


Lol... She has hers I have mine... Mine says LSU!!! haha

Building a demilune... It's a donation for the American Cancer Society, it's to be auctioned next month...

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, Tom. I had to look "demilune" up but now that I know what you are talking about, I wouldn't mind seeing the progress pictures on that. How about a build thread of that one?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Okay, Tom. I had to look "demilune" up but now that I know what you are talking about, I wouldn't mind seeing the progress pictures on that. How about a build thread of that one?


Sure! I'm taking pics as I go... Should be done next week, prolly post it all then.... Instead of it dragging on like this hand plane, haha!

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firemedic said:


> .... Instead of it dragging on like this hand plane, haha!


 
Or like some other guys silly scrolling project. I wont mention any names, but his initials are K-e-n-b-o.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

...or some bed lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lol... I wasn't gonna go there... But I seem to remember something about a boat??? I don't remember the story but it took like a couple yrs or some such...? 

I'm building the roof over a 16x16 deck right now... fun fun! If I get pulled in many more directions I'm gonna ravel!

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> I messed up though, I rounded the nose of the plane before cutting the DT... not sure how I'm gonna index the passes on it...
> ~tom


in reference to my quote, I'm really kinda stuck on it... The intention was to use all hand tool but my hand DT's on something that wide is just going to leave me disappointed... So I had decided to cheat and use the router. 

I got ahead of myself as mentioned above and now I'm considering doing the DT's or denture the running direction... Thoughts? Ideas???

Thx!

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Stick with the DT, so nice to look at, so traditional.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo, that Demilune is starting to take shape...

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks awesome so far Tom.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Stick with the DT, so nice to look at, so traditional.


Yeah, I think it's going to be in the running direction at this point thought... Kinda disappointing... But there's always the next one....

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Looks awesome so far Tom.


Thx

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Mocking up the DT for the bed, still has some tuning to go...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was beginning to think that you had forgotten about this one. Nice mock up. Looking good man.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I was beginning to think that you had forgotten about this one. Nice mock up. Looking good man.


Working on that got cut short, brother-in-law fell through so I had a lil guy come by for a working interview. Had him cut a DT by hand... His first time doing anything with hand tools and I was non the less impressed with how quickly he learned... now if his back-ground check goes well I'll have me a decent shop apprentice!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Hand cut dovetail?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Hand cut dovetail?


Which one? One the plane? Heck no, I'm cheating on that one... 

Possible Apprentice... Yes, by hand... He watched me once start to finish then did it with very little guidance or uncertainty...

I think he might just be a fine furniture craftsman someday!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's moving right along...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in awe Tom.
:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Kenbo... Still has quite a bit of work left to go.

I decided it was time to yell uncle on the DT's... I wasn't happy with the set up I hand and was in no mood to build a jig for that. I don't think the ascetics suffered too much as a result though... 

Now I need to find a turner willing to turn me a Cocobolo knob for the front... I'll supply the wood! *cough Mr Brown cough cough*

lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, that's slick. What a great looking plane.

Now box it up with the others, send them to me for "storage"


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

AMAZING what you can do with a stick Eh and BTW allergies or not this stick is highly toxic.
scrollerart


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

scrollerart said:


> AMAZING what you can do with a stick Eh and BTW allergies or not this stick is highly toxic.
> scrollerart


Trust me, allergies aside... I drove home faster than the law allows and went straight to the shower... My skin was in FIYA!!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Wow, that's slick. What a great looking plane.
> 
> Now box it up with the others, send them to me for "storage"


Lol... Yeah ok, that would probably be an insult to the other planes you have and/or have made.

If I had your skills, I would have done the DT's! 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Lol... Yeah ok, that would probably be an insult to the other planes you have and/or have made.
> 
> If I had your skills, I would have done the DT's!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Yup, would make my planes look old and tired.

If I had your ambition, I would have tried making a plane.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Yup, would make my planes look old and tired.
> 
> If I had your ambition, I would have tried making a plane.


Trust me... It's not that difficult. I know beyond any doubt that you'd be great at em... After all, it has three square holes!!!

lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

